

Class Action filed against Apple for Undelivered texts to Android Phones - imjk
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-lawsuit-iphones-dont-deliver-texts-to-android-2014-5

======
coreymgilmore
This has been an issue for anyone transitioning from Apple -> Android for a
while (who have iMessage enabled). I have heard of fixes ranging from a few
days up to 45 days from Apple support.

